# Name that Goatspotter!



## Sonrise Farm

I don't know if this will work but . . . .

It's a way to learn more about each other .

Here's how you play:

(1) The person posting reveals information about another based on what he/she has learned about that individual on this site without revealing his/her user name.

(2) Once you have figured out who it is, use the quote option to answer.

(3) If you are correct, you get to give a clue for the next user you wish to describe. If you are incorrect, please allow someone else to figure it out. We will be going on the honor system here, so play nice.

Rules!

You can't answer when someone in describing you.

If additional clues are needed, please ask the original poster after at least four hours have elapsed. However, if at least six hours have elapsed, anyone who already got the name wrong may chime in with an additional clue. YOU CAN NOT USE THE THE ACTUAL USER NAME IN THE NEW CLUE. Altho you CAN use portions of the user's name in the clue. . . .

General Forum Rules Apply.

okay here is how you use the quote option:

when you are done offering the clues, use the quote option like this: 


> and then white font


 to display the goatspotter's name, sort of like a spoiler option. HIGHLIGHT THE WORDS INSIDE THE QUOTE. THE ANSWER TO THE CLUES ARE THERE.

does that help?

okay . . . .have fun, if this works out, I'll join later. . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm

> testing


----------



## kelebek

You going to start it Talitha???


----------



## goathappy

I was going to say the same thing because I'm really blonde tonight and I'm not following here  I've gotta go milk anyway.


----------



## RunAround

Who needs to milk right now?

:ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Okay. . . I wasn't planning on starting actually but. . . . :shrug:

I'll start off easy.

This goatspotter's name starts with Run. 



> RunAround


----------



## FarmGirl18

Sonrise Farm said:


> This goatspotter's name starts with Run.


Runaround 

Okay I'll give it a try....

This Goatspotter has 5 Nubians, 2 bucks and 3 does, and also a horse, and some sheep.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i'm taking a wild stab and saying --kelebek?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

It's Crissa.

I think..


----------



## RunAround

FarmGirl18 said:


> This Goatspotter has 5 Nubians, 2 bucks and 3 does, and also a horse, and some sheep.


Crissa

Ok,
This goatspotter wants a purple polka dot bikini. :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Hollowbead Ranch

this goatspotter likes mud!



> muddycreek farm


----------



## FarmGirl18

Yup you guys were right, it was Crissa.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Muddy Creek Farm

oh and RunAround wasnt it a _Yellow_ Polka Dot Bikini? 

This next user has a bug and a booger.


----------



## Amos

Lesserweevil?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

yes lol


----------



## RunAround

I think we are a bit confused on how this works. lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I agree :help:


----------



## Amos

I'm sorry.. I forgot to quote.. :GAAH: 

Ok, so now I go?

This TGS member recently celebrated their second year with their girlfriend/boyfriend.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Okay this is kind of hard to explain but I did it the best I could go to the original post. . . the quote option is suppose to work as a spoiler option . . .use white font as the quote background color. . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado

Sonrise Farm said:


> Okay this is kind of hard to explain but I did it the best I could go to the original post. . . the quote option is suppose to work as a spoiler option . . .use white font as the quote background color. . . .


spoiler? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok I get it.

What she means is to do this (highlight the quoted section to reveal the hidden message)



> after highlighting the words appear, but why it is needed doesnt make sense to me ???


----------



## Sonrise Farm

so the game can keep moving without the original poster having to come back and answering the question as right or wrong . . . .I got this from narniaweb.com/forum so I don't know if it will work as well . . . :slapfloor: especially with me engineering . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Okay, here I go again . . . . :slapfloor: i'm sure you are all very confused right now . . .

This goatspotter's farm name starts with End . . . . .



> Stacey Roop


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh I see. So the original poster makes the question.

Then adds in the quote thing with the answer in it.

People post their guesses and after they guess they can go back and check the quote section by highlighing it and seeing if they were right. I guess after that they will have to post to say if they were right or wrong and then the game continues with either a new question or with continual guessing.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I think the rules meant the full name . . . .because where I played it the players used portions of the name like on narniaweb.com/forum I am Silverleaf and so they say this narniawebber likes silver and leaves. . . . How about if I go back and edit the rules to say that the person can add a portion the user's name as clues?


----------



## FarmGirl18

Stacey 

This Goatspotter raises Mini Nubians...and their herd name starts with "G"



> Eliya


----------



## Sonrise Farm

FarmGirl, U make this hard! 

took me a little time but . . .is it Eliya?

peeking at spoiler. . . .YES!

This goatspotter raises boers in California. . .



> Toth Boer Goats


----------



## FarmGirl18

SDK? 

Oops I was wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado

tothboergoats ?



yup I's right :greengrin:


----------



## Amos

Bethany, you can get that right for mine.. SDK was the answer.. lol.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Well I cant ask questions most the time because I don't know much either. But I'll take a stab.

This player lives in Wagga Wagga and Has Boers, Angoras and recently dairy goats.



> keren


----------



## FarmGirl18

Amos said:


> Bethany, you can get that right for mine.. SDK was the answer.. lol.


Oh  I see

Piccolo I guess keren. Hey I was right!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

lol I knew that would be obvious


----------



## FarmGirl18

This Goatspotter must really like sweets....



> Candy


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Candy 

I guessed it anyway but as soon as i scrolled down the laptop turned dark and i saw the name 
>.<


----------



## liz

This Goat spotter must have really liked old "westerns" to choose her herd name.



> sixshooter


----------



## goatnutty

Sixshooter?


----------



## liz

Well Sara....what do you think? Did you check the answer?


----------



## goatnutty

Wow sorry,I'm a little slow sometimes!LOL!  
She used to be a mod but stepped down.


> Gettchagoat Julie


----------



## RunAround

Gettchagoat Julie

She has a goat with really neat head gear.



> Liz


----------



## goatnutty

Liz.
Her hird name initials begin w/ an E and end with and F.
StaceyRoop


----------



## AlaskaBoers

hmm, that last one was pretty easy..lol sara. her name was under the question.

This Goatspotter has a music list called a 'variety pack'


> Pam Toth


----------



## goatnutty

That wasn't supposed to happen!LOL!
Pam (Toth Boers)
She has a goat named Pride
Heather's Boers


----------



## AlaskaBoers

heather (heather's boers) yep, im right.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Her hird name initials begin w/ an E and end with and F.
> StaceyRoop





> hmm, that last one was pretty easy..lol sara. her name was under the question.


 :ROFL: that is hilarious...sorry I couldn't resist.... :ROFL:

This goatspotter has a buck with the name meaning of "thunder".


----------



## PiccoloGoat

> This goatspotter has a buck with the name meaning of "thunder".


AlaskaBoers, her buck, Thor :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats

your right...Alyssa :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

See, one thing I learnt from german.. when we were learning says we were talking about their meaning. I happen to remember thursday and thunder day.. and thor the god or something

lol anyway.

This goatspotter has Nigi's and hedgehogs 

MddyCreekfarm


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Muddy Creek!

this goatspotter has a goat who's name is a indian's war symbol. . . . 



> Laurel Haven


----------



## toth boer goats

> See, one thing I learnt from german.. when we were learning says we were talking about their meaning. I happen to remember thursday and thunder day.. and thor the god or something


Very smart.... :thumbup: Alyssa


----------



## AlaskaBoers

> This goatspotter has a buck with the name meaning of "thunder".


 yep that's thor, my little boer bucky. 

this goat spotter has a lamancha named raven


> goathappy (sara)[/quote]


----------



## FarmGirl18

Katrina, that would be goathappy!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

your Right ! lol.


----------



## redneck_acres

This person has something in their name that we can blow bubbles with, and they also raise Nigerians, LaManchas, and Mini LaManchas.


----------



## toth boer goats

Briana...that would be...Sweet Gum Minis ?


----------



## FarmGirl18

This Goatspotter has a three letter username....and it's not SDK. 



> liz


----------



## eliya

liz?

Yep. I'm right. 

This Goatspotter has two cute little dogs 



> FarmGirl18


----------



## Amos

Farmgirl 18 and yes I'm right. they are very cute too.

This person wants to name their child after a character in a book.


----------



## Amos

Farmgirl 18 and yes I'm right. they are very cute too.

This person wants to name their child after a character in a book.



[color=#FFFFFF said:


> Sonrise Farm[/color]


----------



## Coraxfeather

Is it Sonrise Farm


----------



## eliya

O.K. I'll try another one if cf isn't going to :greengrin:

This goatspotter has a deposit on a '09 MiniNubian doeling from me.



> Julie


----------



## toth boer goats

I don't know... :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms

Lets bring this back up!

This goatspotter is waiting for a doe to kid at Dill's A Little Goat Farm. 



> Lost Prairie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Yep. You're turn. Put the answer in your post... in color "white"...just scroll over the answer to see if you were right or not. That way the person posting doesn't have to come back and say yes or no. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok... sorry!

lets see this Goatspotter LOVES wattles!

TinyHoovesRanch


----------



## KW Farms

No problem! :thumb:


----------



## .:Linz:.

TinyHoovesRanch

This goatspotter has five does due, two very soon, and this will be her first kidding.

Frosty1


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Frosty1?

This goatspotter has two ND does due in May/end of April.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me? lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok I keep messing this up! I'm gonna try one more time! LOL!

This goat spotter wants a LaMancha doeling

Lost Prairie


----------



## DavyHollow

Lost Praire!

This goat spotter takes amazing pictures of her meat breed goats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HoosierShadow 
Most of this Goat Spotter's babies begin arriving in June


----------



## rosti

KW Farms! 

You didn't put the writing in white though so I can't be sure.


----------



## KW Farms

I think you're right Rosti. :thumb: Go ahead and post one. This game can be really fun and continue moving right along if everyone remembers to put the answer in white text in your post so people can self check the answer. :hi5:


----------



## rosti

Okay. This goat spotter just joined and is getting two NDs.

~KK~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

~KK~

this goat spotter is getting 2 Nubian does soon

Goat Song


----------



## rosti

Awww I saw it. If you go at the right angle, you can see it. I would have never gotten it though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

This goatspotter raises Boer goats in CA, and her herdname begins with T 

Toth Boer Goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Toth Boer Goats

This Goatspotter Has lot of ND's and is VERY knowledgeable on the breed (and goats!) and lives in Washington State

KW Farms


----------



## RMADairyGoats

KW Farms (I didn't even need to look to guess that one) 
This TGS member lives in Europe, has two goats and her username starts with "M" 

meluvgoats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! didn't think you would! LOL!

meluvgoats

This Goatspotter just put a deposit down a an ND doe

Mini Goat Lover


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Mini Goat Lover
This goatspotter has a show in June 2nd 

J.O.Y. Farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmmm..... That is a hard one! 

ME!!!

This Goatspotter has a show on june 8th

Lost Prairie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I didn't even have to look! MEE!!!
This goatspotter lives near us and her username starts with M

Mandara Farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mandra farm

(I knew that one!)

This Goatspotter has an Alpine and 2 NDs

Daveyhollow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DavyHollow (knew that one) 

This goatspotter has Alpines and just bought a doe and buck with Hull's lines

thegoatgirl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thegoatgirl

I knew that one too!

it's this Goatspotter's birthday

freedomstarfarm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Logan (Freedomstarfarm) 
This Goatspotter lives in TX, has Boers and her herdname starts with B

Burns Branch Boers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Burns Branch Boers

This Goatspotter has 2 saanen harness wethers

naturalgoats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

naturalgoats
This goatspotter is the maker of this site 
StaceyRoop


----------



## DavyHollow

Stacey!!    :thumb:

This goatspotter is new! She's from WI and is a Vet Student!

TheGirlandtheGoats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

TheGirlandtheGoats 
This Goatspotter's username starts with Run
RunAround


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RunAround 

this goatspotter starts with L and ends with Z

liz


----------



## .:Linz:.

Me or Liz 

This Goatspotter lives in the land of saints and scholars.

meluvgoats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! it was Liz!

meluvgoats

This goatspotter lives in KY and takes AMAZING pictures!

HoosierShadow


----------



## thegoatgirl

HoosierShadow!

This goat spotter has Alpines, like me, and lives in TX, also like me. 
mistydaiz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

mistydaiz

This Goatspotter lives in NJ and raises ND's

freedomstarfarm


----------



## thegoatgirl

freedomstarfarm?

Edit-YEP!!


----------



## KW Farms

This goatspotter got engaged not long ago!

StaceyRoop


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

StaceyRoop! Congrats again Stacey!! 

This Goatspotter went to ADGA Nationals and placed very well!
Lost Prairie


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lost Prairie!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!
You forgot to post one


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oops!  

This goatspotter has a user name that starts with Maple.


----------



## milkmaid

Maple Hill Farm Tina...?


----------



## thegoatgirl

:thumb: YEP!

Your turn!


----------

